# Sunday Morning Wade near SLP



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

*SUNDAY*
SOUTHEAST WINDS AROUND 5 KNOTS. BAY WATERS SMOOTH. A
SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS.

Sounds like good enough conditions to me. I will either made a wade early morning (7:30ish) thru the afternoon (around 1:00 ish) around either SLP or upper west bay.


----------



## asaenz33 (Feb 19, 2012)

New to the area where is SLP??


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

asaenz33 said:


> New to the area where is SLP??


San Luis Pass


----------



## Upchurch85 (Dec 12, 2006)

.....I'm listening.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

asaenz33 said:


> New to the area where is SLP??


Where several people go under and never come back up......alive......every year!


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Brete said:


> Where several people go under and never come back up......alive......every year!


 Yes, it is dangerous over in that area, sometimes even for the pro's ... but I will be around that area, few miles from it.... NOT with the crowds and strong currents.


----------



## asaenz33 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

Love wade fishing near the bridge for flounder but that current can getcha if not careful.


----------



## RedXRunner (Dec 21, 2009)

be careful with the current. Wear a PFD vest if you are venturing out in that area.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I usually wade behind the pass by the white poles even with pay booth.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I waded Rollover and walked the North Jetty with no success. 

How'd you guys do?


----------

